# Ferguson 35 won't start using ignition switch



## washrocks (9 mo ago)

Dad bought a Ferguson TO 35 gasoline tractor back in the late fifties/early sixties and farmed with it for nearly fifty years. He passed and now I have it. Would like to restore it in his honor but am having trouble getting it started. Here's what is happening (or not):

turn the ignition switch to on, put range shifter into start position and push the button but nothing happens.
it will start if I bypass ignition system entirely and jump start from battery to starter.
it won't start by jumping unless ignition switch is in run position.
turning off ignition switch kills it.
won't start if shifter in low or high range, only in start position.
I replaced the ignition switch.
I replaced the starter button.
I replaced the solenoid.
I replaced all wiring connecting these parts.
I said some of my best swear words but to no avail.
I am no mechanic (but I do have a monkey wrench and a hammer) and am ready to fix problem. Looking for clues to what I am missing.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning washrocks, welcome to the tractor forum.

I believe that your tractor has a transmission neutral safety switch. If you have to put the hi/lo shifter in neutral to crank the engine, then it has this switch. Your transmission cover should have 2 wires coming out of it. Jumper these wires and see if it will crank. 






Ferguson Neutral Safety Switch for Ferguson F40,35,40,50,65,85,88,135,150,165,175,180,230,235,245,255,265,275,283,285,1080,1085,1100,1130,Super 90,TO35,20,20C,30,30B,30D,31,40,40B,50,50A,50C,50D,60,202,203,204,205,302,304,2135,3165,2200,2500,4500,6500 - 181140M94


Neutral Safety Switch 181140M94 for sale, This Neutral Safety Switch is for bullet type terminal. Replaces 181140V94, 53208520, 181140M1, 181140M91, 181140M94, 181140M93, 181140M92. For Massey Ferguson...



www.yesterdaystractors.com


----------



## NTSOG (Dec 13, 2021)

BigT: _"I believe that your tractor has a transmission neutral safety switch."_

I own a diesel MF 35 and recently had very frustrating intermittent starting problem. Eventually I realised that one of the two wires attached to the transmission safety switch was loose and contact [due to vibration and probably some dirt and grease/oil] was the issue. The top of the switch is clearly visible on the chassis beneath the battery approximately. I cleaned the contacts and firmly tightened the screws for both wires. No further issues occurred. It _was_ tricky as there appeared to be no problem and the failure to start was so erratic I couldn't see any pattern until I knocked the wires while doing another maintenance job and noticed the looseness.

Jim

Ballarat, Victoria
Australia


----------



## washrocks (9 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Good Morning washrocks, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> I believe that your tractor has a transmission neutral safety switch. If you have to put the hi/lo shifter in neutral to crank the engine, then it has this switch. Your transmission cover should have 2 wires coming out of it. Jumper these wires and see if it will crank.
> 
> ...


It worked! Thank you. I will head into town Monday and see if I can get the part. Now I have to see if the entire restoration is within my abilities.


----------

